
Ask HN: Non-paying enterprise users vs. less paying users - password03
Hello<p>I am currently starting up my first side project.<p>While it isn&#x27;t my primary aim, I would like to figure out how I can get it valued to a suitable price and aim to sell in 12 - 18 months time.<p>I&#x27;m trying to figure out if I should aim for a high number of non-paying users or less paying customers.<p>What kind of metrics do potential buyers look at?
======
sharemywin
Cash flow is king.

